# How to date my Firestone Pilot bike.



## Kathy Diggins (Oct 23, 2016)

I just picked up some bikes and scooter.
I would appreciate any help you can give me on this beauty..
Badge is Firestone Pilot.
Serial # is 41-18


----------



## mrg (Oct 24, 2016)

weird serial #, think there is more #'s below, late 40's Murry built Firestone Pilot


----------



## Kathy Diggins (Oct 24, 2016)

Where are the serial numbers?
Just making sure.
Kathy


----------



## mrg (Oct 24, 2016)

looks like there more #'s between the #'s pictured and the kick stand under all that paint.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kathy Diggins (Oct 24, 2016)

Yep, there are...still working on it....lol


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 24, 2016)

I think that's probably a 1947 Murray built bike. The rear dropouts still had the dropstand tabs in 45-46. By late 47 and after the rear dropouts changed to forward facing. But... the rest of the serial number should nail it down. I'd guess that there is an L in it.


----------



## Kathy Diggins (Oct 24, 2016)

No L.....
A.


----------



## Kathy Diggins (Oct 24, 2016)

mrg said:


> weird serial #, think there is more #'s below, late 40's Murry built Firestone Pilot




I just posted the serial numbers after much more rubbing off paint...
I'm still unsure...
Kathy


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 24, 2016)

The 9-A-3 is the Firestone catalog number for the Pilot badged bike. The 9-A-7 is for the Firestone badged Cruiser etc... Those designations were used by Firestone for multiple years.  I don't know what the numbers in the middle are. The lower number is most likely the Murray serial number. Most Murray numbers have a letter to denote year, not sure why yours doesn't.

But the rear dropout construction and the way the frame tubes are joined under the seat are consistent with 1947. In 46 and 48 those were done differently.


----------



## Kathy Diggins (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for all your help and knowledge...
Kathy


----------



## Kathy Diggins (Oct 24, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 374694


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 24, 2016)

You might also want to check the brake arm on the coaster brake to see the manufacturer. If it's made by Musselman there is also a date code on the hub.

There is a member on here that has the 47 catalog but the pages he posted were back in 2010 or before and they no longer show up.


Here's another Murray built Firestone Pilot that RMS37 dated to 1947, it looks very similar.


----------



## Kathy Diggins (Oct 24, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> You might also want to check the brake arm on the coaster brake to see the manufacturer. If it's made by Musselman there is also a date code on the hub.
> 
> There is a member on here that has the 47 catalog but the pages he posted were back in 2010 or before and they no longer show up.
> 
> ...



Awesome, I'm heading out to look some more...thanks


----------



## Kathy Diggins (Oct 24, 2016)

Kathy Diggins said:


> Awesome, I'm heading out to look some more...thanks




Yes, it says NEW DEPARTURE BRAKE...


----------



## Kathy Diggins (Oct 24, 2016)

Kathy Diggins said:


> Yes, it says NEW DEPARTURE BRAKE...


----------



## Kathy Diggins (Oct 24, 2016)

But still no date....


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 24, 2016)

Kathy Diggins said:


> But still no date....





Unfortunately New Departure hubs don't have a date code. Although it is a forties hub.


----------



## Kathy Diggins (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks
They are a pretty hub..
It will be fun to ride it....
Kathy 


cds2323 said:


> Unfortunately New Departure hubs don't have a date code. Although it is a forties hub.


----------



## ranman (Nov 10, 2019)

Kathy Diggins said:


> Thanks
> They are a pretty hub..
> It will be fun to ride it....
> Kathy





Kathy Diggins said:


> View attachment 374765



I was led to this article by a fellow caber Archie Sturmer. Great link and content. I would like to add some pics as well.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 11, 2019)

one year only Murray built Firestone.


1947


----------



## Luckysbigadventure (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm gonna chime in on this post since it pertains to the same thing. They did a horrible job stamping out the numbers on my Pilot and I'm afraid of sanding cause it might make it worse cause they didn't stamp it very hard. This is what I deciphered after cleaning with solvent. (I'm including a pic) H278882. The "H" might be an E, K, or 1. The first "8" might be a 6.  The rear hub is a Morrow with a date code of 4/45. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi, @Luckysbigadventure 

Please see my reply at:









						1945 Firestone Pilot | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Hi there, I'm a newbie here. Just put this baby back on the road after years of sitting in my dad's basement. The rear hub by Morrow had old caked up grease that had to be torn down and cleaned and reassembled. After extensive homework I discerned the date code on the hub was April, 1945. I'm...




					thecabe.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

